# First WWII Aircraft...A6M2 Zeke



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Well first aircraft really, I don't count the so-so attempts of 20 years ago. The Tamiya 1/48 kit. Scratchbuilt the details on the landing gear and ignition wiring on the engine with some enamel wire. Guns are from the detail up kit, and aren't accurate but didn't discover that until after they were added (oops for research lapse). Comments welcome.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Yep looks like a Zero to me! A very very nice Zero!!!

Great job on this re-entry into aircraft...

Is this the old Tamiya kit or the new #103 uber zero?


Max Bryant


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

MightyMax said:


> Yep looks like a Zero to me! A very very nice Zero!!!
> 
> Great job on this re-entry into aircraft...
> 
> ...


The old 1/48 kit.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nice job!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good job! I like the brake lines you added to the landing gear!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks just fine!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looks great, the decals blend nicely 'into' the paintwork instead of looking like they're sitting on top.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks all!

Those particular Tamiya decals laid down nicely into the panel lines, although that's not strongly evident in the photos. Microsol made them lie down even more.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Excellent Work!! Good Job!!...Jeff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A beautiful build for a beautiful aircraft.
A couple of years ago at a local airshow, I got the chance to actually examine a real one; bigger than I expected.
As 2 U.S. Navy officers walked by, I thanked them for gently and diplomatically suggesting to the Japanese govenment not manufacturing those planes anymore.


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Great Job!


----------

